# HELP: Vivitar 2800D Flash (Possibly broken?)



## giveHOPEmakeCHANGE (Dec 28, 2011)

Hi All! I'm new to this (forums in general) and need some help with my flash. 

So I do not own a camera (since I can't afford one) but I usually use my friend's T1i with 17-55mm f/2.8. In low-lighting situations (like weddings) I usually use my flash to take better pictures. However, I was using my other friend's T2i and T3i the other day but my flash didn't work. I noticed that there was a crack on the plastic part (as seen on the pictures) but I do not know if that is the reason why my flash isn't working? I haven't tested it on the T1i yet but I would like to ask you all if the crack is the reason why my flash isn't working.


----------



## WesternGuy (Dec 28, 2011)

I am assuming that you have checked the batteries? I see that you have posted this in the Lighting and Hardware forum.  You will probably get more answers there than you will here. 

WesternGuy


----------



## giveHOPEmakeCHANGE (Dec 28, 2011)

Yes, I did check the batteries. It turns on too. But when I attach it to the T2i and T3i, the flash doesn't work. It doesn't flash but it's on.


----------



## KmH (Dec 28, 2011)

It's really difficult to troubleshoot consumer electronics over the internet.


----------



## usayit (Dec 28, 2011)

Yes.. very difficult.

The diffuser on those flashes are pretty durable... my guess is that if an impact was hard enough to crack it, it is possible that damage was also done to the tube inside.  Can you hear the capacitor inside with a fresh set of batteries?


----------



## giveHOPEmakeCHANGE (Dec 29, 2011)

Yeah, I can hear the capacitor inside w/ a fresh set of batteries.


----------



## MLeeK (Dec 29, 2011)

Sounds like the flash tube got blown whenever it got dropped to get the crack in it. Or something very similar like a wire being jarred out of place, etc...


----------



## giveHOPEmakeCHANGE (Jan 1, 2012)

How can I fix it?


----------



## tirediron (Jan 1, 2012)

Chances are, you can't.  If the flash tube is gone (and that seems likely) than the only way to replace it is to get a new flash tube which may be a challenge.  If you have some basic electronic knowledge and a multimeter, you can take it apart and probably localize the trouble fairly quickly, otherwise, hit Craig's List for a replacement.


----------



## Dao (Jan 1, 2012)

The flash cost about $20 shipped on ebay.  I think it may cost you $20 for parts.   And flash is not something a regular person can fix it. I do not think I will even try to mess with it simply because of the cap inside.


----------



## Hollywood323 (Aug 11, 2014)

I know I'm reviving an old thread, but I felt it had to be said. It may have been that the flash is not compatible with the camera. Old Vivitar flashes were built by sub-contracted companies to Vivitar's specifications. Trigger Voltage was not one of these specs, because it really didn't matter at the time. The trigger voltage on a 2800 (I am not as familiar with the 2800-D) can vary from 20V to over 150V. Mine comes in at 150V.  If you are going to be using old flashes with DSLRs, you need to know what you are dealing with. This is especially important if you're borrowing cameras. The maximum trigger voltage that should be used on a Canon is 6VDC.

You can buy a cheap multimeter at Harbor Freight for under $10. To test your flashut in batteries, turn it on and charge your flash. Set your multimeter to 1000VDC (turn it down for a more accurate reading once you figure out the ballpark voltage) and connect the black (COM) lead to the flash's hotshoe mount side connector and connect the red lead to the center connector. The voltage on your meter is your Trigger Voltage.

This is the only way to be sure that the flash falls within the camera's parameters. Also, sometimes you find that you get lucky. According to my research, my unmodified Vivitar 285 should have not been safe for my Camera, but somehow it had a 5V trigger voltage, well within the range of my Canon.

Additionally, your flash should have a test button that you press once it's charged to see if it's working.

Hopefully this helps someone who wanders onto this thread.





giveHOPEmakeCHANGE said:


> Hi All! I'm new to this (forums in general) and need some help with my flash.
> 
> So I do not own a camera (since I can't afford one) but I usually use my friend's T1i with 17-55mm f/2.8. In low-lighting situations (like weddings) I usually use my flash to take better pictures. However, I was using my other friend's T2i and T3i the other day but my flash didn't work. I noticed that there was a crack on the plastic part (as seen on the pictures) but I do not know if that is the reason why my flash isn't working? I haven't tested it on the T1i yet but I would like to ask you all if the crack is the reason why my flash isn't working.


----------

